# Any input on Duke convection electric oven



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

I’m interested in the brand Duke oven or something like it in this size and power source 
220v single phase power convection Its small enough to fit in my location there’s a retailer not far from me that stocks in and I am lead to believe repairs are possible close enough to me. All of which are concerns out here in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

Since there seemed to be no responses I can give a new owners review here it is. Mind you this is only after a week in limited use. 
We purchased the Duke 101e over a number of other brands primarily because its internal height is taller. Other factors were less important but its price was also low. Price was not a factor in this purchase the added four inches was. 

Out of the box electric hookup was easy came with a stand which would be something you might want to have a fork lift for installation. We’ve done a number of tests including having thermometers placed all over it while four racks were loaded with large trays temp has stayed within ten degrees throughout the oven in fact after opening the doors and loading it the temp ranges were even closer it has a fast recovery rate which seemed to be the one thing gas ranges might offer over electric unless your in an area where gas is significantly lower than electricity prices here it’s kind of a wash. Gas is in our building already but I did not want the added heat it produces in the work area. 

It’s performed a variety of jobs so far without an issue retains and comes to temp fast heat produced outside of the oven is minimal except in a couple spots right at the top but only if your actually putting your hand in this area and we’re running it at 475 point here is it will not overheat the working area. 

The one thing I would add if it’s possible would be doors that worked dependently which was an option in other brands and models however its not at all something that would prevent us from buying yet one more once things progress for us.


----------

